# regulator system from aquariumplant.com



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey everybody,

No bad remarks or slanderous comments here. I was just wondering if anyone has ordered from here the same product and could tell me their experience about it. Such as how long did it take for you guys?

Thanks,

Dennis


----------



## Featherfin (Jun 21, 2004)

HI,
I'm running 2 JBJ regulators that I bought from them. The service was good in my case. They took about a week to get here. I've been thrilled with mine. I'm using them on a planted 65 gal. and a planted 29 gal.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I bought a Milwaukee pH controller from them a month or so ago. Had a mixup in the drop shipment from Milwaukee (not aquariumplant.com's fault), but nothing that would make me not order from them again.

Also, they're currently having a sale on the JBJ regulator for $69.99.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

I have ordered a regulator and reactor and am not having a good experience. I ordered on Nov. 18th, and have been waiting since just for it to even get shipped out. The problem they say they have when I call is that the regulators are selling like crazy (30-40 a day) and they're waiting for the next shipment to get in. The site does say in stock.

So thats why I was wondering, it doesn't seem like there are others out there waiting on their regulators, from just browsing around different forums. The bright side is I have been offered $25 worth of plants after this whole ordeal is over. 

If not by tuesday, which is said to be the next time in, I'm going to get a refund and go elsewhere. Any recommendations on other sites?

Dennis


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

I would have 'no comment' about their service and customer liaison abilities. Certainly, I would not buy from them again.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Dennis,
If you ask Marc over at aquatic store, he will price match that price and you end up saving on shipping.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

It's become quite obvious that many vendors do not link inventory software with web ordering software. I can't begin to tell you haw many in stock items I've ordered from various pet places only be informed the item listed as in stock was really backordered. I can understand a few mistakes, but overall the state of online ordering and smaller pet supply vendors is appalling.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Well Nate, not everyone can afford to spend thousands of dollars on software. I order stuff online all the time too, and from big guys like Dr.s Foster and Smith, Pet Solutions, and Big Als, and even these guys with their inventory software have problems keeping it up to date. If I am in critical need, I call on the phone and hope the live person is better informed than their online system.

I sell a lot of JBJs... a lot, but I don't sell 40 a day. I don't even try that hard to sell them anymore. Nobody sells 40 a day. Trust me.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I should have not said "smaller", lack of real time inventory is endemic across all vendors, both large and small. Call me jaded but with a background in retail pharmaceuticals and wholesale produce one had to always be precise with inventory. Software wise there are inexpensive or free open source products such as osCommerce.

<rant>
I expect to much, I keep forgetting I live in the US where mediocrity is the norm and nothing is my fault.
</rant>


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

thanks everyone for the replies. Still nothing from them. I'm pretty bummed out over it all. I finally get enough money for a system and now this long wait and another wait and another wait. I was wondering though if any of my post can cause a suit?

Dennis


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I've ordered from them a couple of times. One order was at my doorstep in a couple of days and the other took a little longer because it was a huge sale and they were selling a ton of them. I guess the wait is kind of a trade off if you want to get the killer deals.  

You aren't having much luck are you? First the postal service took 11 days to get the reactor to you and now this....


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Number one thought: don't loose your own dignity.

Ordering on the Internet can be very deceptive these days. A JBJ regulator I had ceased working last Saturday after just a few months operation. I immediately ordered an Azoo regulator on line from a reputable and well-known source (not the one detailed in this thread and not a sponsor of our forums). The item was listed in stock and the order confirmed by email. I specified 2-day Fedex for speedy delivery. Today is Wednesday and I called since it had not arrived. They advised me it was out of stock and had been on order since the summer. Kept me waiting on the phone for a long time. I canceled the order. I called another source and placed the order by phone for Fedex 2-day delivery. Meantime, I am aching to get that CO2 back on the tank.....

The simple things in life can be hard to come by these days: accountable service.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Yeah Jan, all this bad luck has never really happend to me before whether sending or recieving. This last month and a half, even another guy who I made a trade with accidently sent my plants to another address and I am waiting on that too buts its okay. Things are picking up now I think. After I typed my earlier post today, right after I called and they said they've gotten them in, just when I was about to refund, I am still waiting for an email for tracking number though, its hard to trust though, I get a sense of shadiness coming from them. I really hope they're not toying around though, that would anger me, and I couldn't really do anything about it but wait longer or get a refund, and just more wasted time. Said I would get one today, but it still hasn't arrived yet. Its hard waiting. Its good to hear from your guys experience, Andrew thats nice to know I am not the only one with bad experiences, thats kind've devilish. :twisted: 

Dennis


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

All is well now and all is forgiven and forgotten very quickly. The only thing left is the free plants but I'm sure they'll pull through. I'm happy now  . 

Dennis


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

Ugh... near death experience with one of my regulators/needle valve combos (regulator from kegworks, needle value from clippard), most fish have recovered, still missing one angelfish dunno if it jumped and my cats got it or what. Everything was upside down for a couple hours, thats how bad it was... Anyhow, I'm looking for a new reliable regulator, this time with a solenoid i will tie into the lighting timers.

http://www.aquatic-store.com/en-us/dept_32.html

Any suggestions Milwaukee vs JBJ? I guess both have an always off solenoid but Milwaukee's can optionally interface with a pH probe? I already have a Pinpoint probe so I doubt I'll use this functionality tho...

Jeff


----------



## kretinus (Jan 19, 2005)

Since Milwaukee cut their warranty to shreds, they have little to offer over the JBJ, and with all the posts about the problems with bubble rates with the Milwaukee, I'd save yourself a headache, go with the JBJ


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Well there is a reason why they both now have only a six month warranty...it is because they both get too many returns and it is costing them too much money. One of them told me, I won't say which one, that they believe it is the fault of the users 90% of the time, and they make so little profit margin that the warranty service wipes out their profit. It reminds me of the PC price wars of the late 80s and early 90s. When the prices of personal computers went spiraling down, the warranties got much shorter or more limited, at least all the no name clones did. Time to look at German regulators again.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

If this subject is going to get broader, a Moderator should change the original subject line to remove the vendor's name, aquariumplants.com. No vendor can really be blamed for failure of a product they are selling in good faith. In the case of JBJ, my experience is as follows. The vendor name is not relevant and not included so do not assume it is one or the other.

1. JBJ's instruction sheet is utterly pathetic. If JBJ wishes to blame users for abuse, they should spend a few pennies on making an instruction sheet in proper English.
2. The JBJ regulator I received gave out within weeks of installation and I can assure you that it was not user abuse that lead to that situation.
3. Vendors will only refer you to JBJ's distributor to get a replacement. They cannot really intervene to help you. I have been waiting 8 weeks now for a replacement and they have not even contacted me. Transworld Aquatics, JBJ's California based shipper were (a) called by me to ascertain details of address and etc; (b) received the defunct JBJ regulator via UPS service (proof they received it is in the UPS system); (c) Transworld received a reminder letter from me with copies of the original cover letter and vendor's invoice but have still not responded. The reminder letter was copied to the vendor. To date, no response has been received and no replacement regulator. In the meantime, Transworld continues to supply vendors with regulators.

What does a customer do in such circumstances? I have USD90.00 plus the cost of UPS etc sitting in this doing nothing. No matter how much money one has, that is a significant amount. Transworld clearly does not have the ability to service warranties in a timely and effective manner.

As a customer, my next point of call is their corporate headquarters with an official complaint about Transworld. Then if necessary, a formal State complaint against Transworld.

Good luck if you decide to buy a JBJ regulator and it goes wrong on you.

While makers might blame user abuse for regulator failure and low prices/low profit margins as the reason they are failing to make enough money to cover their problems, we should all note that the unit sales of CO2 regulators has gone up exponentially over recent years. The margin might be smaller but the unit sales are much higher.

To date, my replacement Azoo regulator and my original Milwaukee are bith performing well.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> If this subject is going to get broader, a Moderator should change the original subject line to remove the vendor's name.


Threads do have a tendency to become broader, nature of the beast. Looking over the thread I am loathe to rename as it does pretty much pertain to the subject. I have however moved it to a more appropriate area.


----------



## TomE (Jul 24, 2004)

pineapple said:


> Good luck if you decide to buy a JBJ regulator and it goes wrong on you.


Andrew,

For JBJ, The issue stands with they just don't have any on hand to switch it out or fix it. I guess that it was more important to have direct sale and hurt the customer service/ repair because of the 4th quarter (I'm not even sure if its a public traded company, but this is a common tatic for the bottom line).

I had one that only worked for a couple of days then I had to ship it to them priority. One of the issues I have is that they will only ship it fed ex ground back to me - Which is about 7-10 day. But from my understanding, its a quality equipment that should last a very long time. Of course, like anything else, They produce a low amount of defective one's that wash thru QC (That we ended up with).

Thom


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Robert Hudson said:


> Well there is a reason why they both now have only a six month warranty...it is because they both get too many returns and it is costing them too much money.


There is a simple solution to this: produce a quality product with very little potential for malfunction, and you'll make money instead of losing it.

This is a mechanical item, it's not like we're talking circuit boards here. Things like tighter joints and better seals would help (problems my local vendor has told me are most common), and would cost virtually nothing. What we have here are companies who seem either too lazy or too disinterested in the products to invest in R&D to pursue improvements.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

deleted by me


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

JBJ Reg has been running since April 04 with no issues. I replace the washer each time wiht the one that the gas co. provides with each refill. One time I used teflon tape and it caused problems. Went thru the tank in a few hours.


----------



## Troy Hendrickson (Jun 20, 2004)

Error said:


> There is a simple solution to this: produce a quality product with very little potential for malfunction, and you'll make money instead of losing it.
> 
> This is a mechanical item, it's not like we're talking circuit boards here. Things like tighter joints and better seals would help (problems my local vendor has told me are most common), and would cost virtually nothing. What we have here are companies who seem either too lazy or too disinterested in the products to invest in R&D to pursue improvements.


It's not just product isses, it's a service issue as well. There are companies teling customers different stories every time they call and do complete flip flops from one call to the next.


----------

